

The meritocracy trap - zdw
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2014/12/the-meritocracy-trap.html

======
delibes
He seems to be warning against falling into a localised optimum, thus missing
out on something better. Fair advice, but I don't think that's what's commonly
a meritocracy.

Sadly unrelated, the term meritocracy was coined by Michael Young -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rise_of_the_Meritocracy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rise_of_the_Meritocracy)
\- and was supposed to suggest a strongly negative idea. It isn't really used
like that these days.

~~~
wallflower
> It describes as dystopian society in future Britain in which intelligence
> and merit have become the central tenet of society, replacing previous
> divisions of social class and creating a society stratified between a
> merited power holding elite and a disenfranchised underclass of the less
> merited

Actually, there are echoes of what he is railing about in the modern 99/1%,
destruction of middle class society.

------
ahomescu1
> A great idea, powerful work ethic and good design are rarely sufficient on
> their own.

This seems too pessimistic about Silicon Valley. Plenty of well-executed great
ideas succeed, and plenty of bad ones fail.

